
Show HN: I will (re)design your app for $1k - niico
I&#x27;m a Senior UI Designer and I recently left my old job and now I&#x27;m looking to start building my portfolio again. (Previous designs are here: behance.net&#x2F;nico_garcia)<p>I&#x27;m looking for small startups or independent devs to work with them to help them design or redesign their mobile apps. The $1k includes a week of work  -plenty of time to finish a normal-size app or mvp-imo. Work will be presented in a PSD or Sketch file.<p>Feel free to contact me anytime. Contact is in my profile
======
minimaxir
Don't delete and resubmit HN submissions.

~~~
niico
Actually, when I first posted I was like "eh, nobody will write. This is dumb"
and I deleted it, but shortly after I got 2 people interested. So I guess its
not a bad idea after all :)

